# Looking for a white male toy poodle in GA



## CelebrityPoochesUSA (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders in GA of high quality or show quality toy poodles?? Looking for a puppy OR a 1-3 year old male.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

C-More Toy Poodles in Seymour Tenn. Have a show Quality male right now. Has been evaluated & will be shown. That is the closest breeder to Georgia with Show Whites.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Also look at Abounding Poodles.... She does the health testing...


----------



## CelebrityPoochesUSA (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

